# Orange cables yuck!



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think they are orange to identify dangerous voltages.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Duh, the cables are very visible and shouldn't look like a second thought in their routing.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

They have to be orange, by some code, if I remember correctly.

What exactly is your complaint?


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I know they have to be orange, no problem with the color. The way the cables are run in a vehicle is my issue. Look inside a PC case then look inside a MAC case. The MAC look like someone put some thought into the cable routing and internal design.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Why would you need to open a Mac, they just work?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nathan219 said:


> The way the cables are run in a vehicle is my issue.


Sometimes it just isn't practical to have the pack, the controller and the motor all at one end of a vehicle with nice short cables.

For a manufactured vehicle often the pack ends up where the fuel tank was and that is often the other end of the vehicle from the motor.
It is often the same with conversions.


----------

